
Show HN: Virtual Reality VS Augmented Reality – Know the Difference - mickyvicky
A simple Infograph illustration, how these major technologies will be in demand till 2020.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;havethisbeast.com&#x2F;virtual-reality-vs-augmented-reality-know-difference&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;havethisbeast.com&#x2F;virtual-reality-vs-augmented-reali...</a>
======
mickyvicky
A simple Infograph illustration, how these major technologies will be in
demand till 2020.

